# ICE Disaster



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Over the years I been able to spend hours on a weekend cleaning & polishing my car but this weekend something came along that for once did (oh boy did it do ) what it said on the tin.The disaster is what am I going to do with all this spare time I've now got ? The culprit in this case was a bottle of Turtlewax Ice,cleaned my car yesterday and applied the "ICE" to my Ice silver MKII and yes it came up nice and shiny,as it always does with every polish I've tried,but in a fraction of the time.
Today I thought I'd accumulate a few browny points and wash my wife's BLACK Peugot 207.This usually means a wash only as its a pig to try and get a good finish on it and it takes ages.Well I tried the ICE on it and OMG I couldn't believe it,what a beautifull smear free finish in next to no time,works even better on the black plastic trim.It even made me consider having a black car next time.ICE is bl**dy amazing.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Do like the Ice Turtle Wax myself. As its easy to apply and is smear free. Although i have now moved away from it as it doesn't last as long as other waxes. Brilliant for thoughs in between quick waxes.

If speed and time is of the essance then it brill.

Glad you a happy chappy.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> If speed and time is of the essance then it brill


.
I've spent hours in the past getting a decent finish on my wife's car and she doesn't even notice that its been done.So it's normally a quick wash and leave it.At least with ICE I can get a good finish for a fraction of the effort.Browny points are difficult to get at the best of times.


----------

